
Ask HN: Don't paginate Who's Hiring thread - cottonseed
Can we turn off pagination on the Who&#x27;s Hiring post?  It makes search much less useful.  The search tool linked from the post only searches a single page.
======
detaro
Since no user can change this, its best to e-mail those that could:

> _Please don 't post on HN to ask or tell us something. Instead, please send
> it to hn@ycombinator.com._ (from
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))

~~~
cottonseed
I got the following reply from hn@ycombinator.com:

> Unfortunately those are the threads where we need pagination most because
> they overwhelm the server otherwise. It's temporary, though—we're working on
> a long term fix for this. In the meantime HN runs on a single core, so we
> have to use every trick we can. Sorry for the inconvenience - I know it's
> annoying!

~~~
otp124
I’m impressed that it runs so well on a single core. Has HN posted traffic
stats in the past?

------
thesmallestcat
Related, Here's a script I wrote a year ago when I was looking for a position
pretty aggressively. Used like `python hiring.py [-l LOC] [-s SKILL] [-o
OTHER] *.html`, where you've saved each page to your cwd. It outputs the
comments that have at least one of the specified skills, locations, and
others, which is really just a dumb substring test for each. Specify however
many of each. Thoughtbot and the guy who demands a format for his job site
(don't know if he's still here) are excluded by hardcoded `EXCLUDED`. Sorted
by date descending. You have to paginate quickly when saving the HTML files of
course, so that time/votes don't shift the pages. It's not pretty, especially
robust, or meant to impress anybody; I wrote it in a hurry. Requires Python
2.6-2.7 (haven't tested in Python 3) and lxml.

[https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2cc6184ede4348a7233052d10e...](https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2cc6184ede4348a7233052d10e922274)

------
cutcss
I just created this JavaScript script that you can paste in your browser
console (F12) to fetch all comments from all pages (using AJAX); just execute
it before the search script. Cheers.

[https://gist.github.com/Ivanca/ba60581bdd2c9023a7ea1ecdaef36...](https://gist.github.com/Ivanca/ba60581bdd2c9023a7ea1ecdaef366cc)

~~~
cortesoft
There is already a javascript snippet that is linked from the post itself.

~~~
cutcss
That snippet (hn_seach.js) is to search not to fetch all pages; or what
snippet are you talking about?

------
ISL
Agreed.

I always forget the pagination and simply ctrl+F for "physics" and "Seattle"
and act accordingly. If there are no hits of interest, then I move on.

------
rsyring
Very helpful post, even if it was done wrongly. I was just wondering why I
couldn't find my comment on this months thread. Didn't realize it was
paginated.

------
reustle
If you're really interested in digging into the Who's Hiring posts on HN,
check out [https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io) It scrapes the HN
whos hiring posts and makes it easier to sift through.

~~~
spraak
It's not really easier, though. It makes it really hard to scan visually for
key words because only the title/company/location is visible, until you click
the box to reveal the post detail. In the 'native' HN view, I can scan the
whole post quickly and decide if I want to move on or investigate further.

------
cortesoft
The 'whose hiring' thread already includes instructions on how to search the
whole thing in the post body.

